# The 'sleeping together' piccie!



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

A major, albeit rare, milestone was reached today. I think it was more Honey....Biscuit is merely tolerating it! 










Quick update: They are brilliant at night together in their side-by-side crates. I put them to bed at 11.30 and come down at 7.30 to a clean and dry crate. Sometimes she has been softly whining but never seems distressed. She is way more independent than Biscuit and doesn't constantly follow me around. Sometimes I wonder where she's gone and find she's playing in the garden. She even heads towards the back door for a poo now and does an instant 'sit' when asked. 2nd jabs tomorrow, so only a week until 'walkies'. She's very leggy and runs like a rocket......Biscuit is going to get very fit! x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Ah well worth the wait!! Adorable


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow beautiful! They're both gorgeous 
& they match my girls perfectly! It took a lot longer for Izzie to tolerate Poppy though I can tell you for a fact  She still doesn't lay with her now! Lol.
Lots more pictures please  They're so pretty! x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

So cute together. 
They look like they'll be best buds. 😍😍


Jeanie x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So So cute! makes me want two


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Smashing pictures Jane, Honey fits there nicely xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Awhhhhh! I sure hope I have a picture like that to post next week!! That looks just precious!! Sami is getting a little better, at least he does not block her every movement now, and not quite so mouthy on her head! He did deliberately sit on her today and actually stayed there for about 15 seconds. She didnt seem distressed, so I let that one go! They are roughhousing now, I almost have to walk away its so rough at times, but as I said . . she comes back for more and pounces on him.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

That is just too cute xx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I love love love sibling pictures! They look so cute, like they are spooning lol


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

yay, it's what we all hope for! I've yet to capture one...been a but hectic though as went away so hoping to catch a moment now we're back home....


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow Clare....your'e brave going away already! Where did you go? x


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

The fit together very nicely.


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

I have seen nothing cuter.....awe they love each other already


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> A major, albeit rare, milestone was reached today. I think it was more Honey....Biscuit is merely tolerating it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jane , every time you post about Biscuit and Honey I could be reading about 
Betty and Ted...amazing how they are BOTH so similar in terms of coat and personalities...it's great having a contrast isn't it!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Too cute


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Lovely pic of the two wee bundles of fur


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Wow Clare....your'e brave going away already! Where did you go? x


Went back to Perran Sands, decided to go ahead with the holiday home and so went back to get the keys etc. Taking Roo was hard work but I managed, just!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well done! I'm also buying a holiday cottage at the moment at Rye Harbour, near Camber (dog friendly holiday lets!) so looking forward to some doggie weekends on the beach! x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

So cute when they curl up together ten minutes later it is world war three! Minton is slowly exerting his authority (well he thinks he is!) but it is good for Hattie to be growled at occasionally!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh wow Jane that is just sooo cute. I wonder if Honey will always think she'll fit in there  She'll get a shock one day when she's too big to sneakily snuggle up :baby:


----------

